# Help! Suggestions dash lights/tail lights don't work!



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Okay, I was messin around with putting some screw lights on my license plate yesterday and broke one of the wires for the screw light. There's a resistor on the screw light and that's where I broke the wire. So I decided to see if it would work without the resistor and suddenly it shorted something and didn't notice till I was goin out at like 10 when these lights wouldn't work. My front turn signals, my rear lights, and my dashboard lights. Since it was soooo dark, I tried to see which fuse had blown, but I could only find one in the interior, but that ain't help nothin.

So, what do I check first? I have an alarm and my turn signals and rear lights will blink when I arm/disarm my alarm. So I know that there is still power goin to em but now when I turn on my headlights(which work fine for some reason) What have I done? My stereo light works, my dome light and those little a/c and rear defogger lights on the dash work. My brake light comes on when I step on the brake, but not when I just turn on my headlights. 

I guess if I got pulled over, could I use the excuse that I couldn't see the dash and maybe that's why I couldn't notice that I was doin 100?!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

mirrortints said:


> Okay, I was messin around with putting some screw lights on my license plate yesterday and broke one of the wires for the screw light. There's a resistor on the screw light and that's where I broke the wire. So I decided to see if it would work without the resistor and suddenly it shorted something and didn't notice till I was goin out at like 10 when these lights wouldn't work. My front turn signals, my rear lights, and my dashboard lights. Since it was soooo dark, I tried to see which fuse had blown, but I could only find one in the interior, but that ain't help nothin.
> 
> So, what do I check first? I have an alarm and my turn signals and rear lights will blink when I arm/disarm my alarm. So I know that there is still power goin to em but now when I turn on my headlights(which work fine for some reason) What have I done? My stereo light works, my dome light and those little a/c and rear defogger lights on the dash work. My brake light comes on when I step on the brake, but not when I just turn on my headlights.
> 
> I guess if I got pulled over, could I use the excuse that I couldn't see the dash and maybe that's why I couldn't notice that I was doin 100?!


that excuse won't work. I would say it sounds like a fuse. You also could have blown a wire itself somewhere. Good luck, these kiind of problems are a pita


----------

